# my antivirus DELETED EXPLORER.EXE



## wowfood (Dec 14, 2005)

yeah as im sure you can tell by the caps, i'm still in disbelief that my anti-virus could do something so retarded. Its unbelievable that it did that. (avoid kapersky its an idiot of an anti-virus)

Anyway, just trying to figure out how to restore my explorer.exe

Wanted to know if system restore would bring it back (i don't think it will. So i'd rather not waste time on it, but if it will then i'll give it a go.)

Any other way to restore it without me having to hunt down my windows disk?


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

That's the weirdest thing I have ever heard of. I'm wondering how your PC is still functioning where you can use it. Did the AV delete it from C:\Windows or another directory. Anyway, if it is missing, you can download the file I attached, which contains a copy of a clean explorer.exe. 

If you believe your system has been compromised by something you should also follow the 5 Steps to Remove Spyware link in my signature below.

BMR777


----------



## wowfood (Dec 14, 2005)

ok, i believe (as far as i can remember) it removed it from C:window\exporer\explorer.exe or something like that.

I definatly remember the explorer\explorer.exe bit.

Basically my pc boots up, hangs for about 2mins then my background appears.

Right now i'm using the task manager to open up programs etc, when i try to open explorer.exe via task manager it says that it can't be found.

Only problem is, i cant actually open normal windo things to search around propperly, so i'm kinda boned as to how to place the explorer.exe file anywhere without booting via dos. and i hate using dos.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

When you click the linked file, use the Run option instead of Save. This will open Winzip and show the file inside the zip. Click Extract and let it extract to whatever the default location is (remember this path!).

Through Task Manager, run CMD.EXE, cd to where the file was extracted, and copy it from there to %WINDIR%\explorer


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

The default path was C:\Windows\explorer.exe - If it was deleted from another directory, this is most likely a virus. Please click and follow the 5 Steps to Remove Spyware link in my signature below.

BMR777


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Kaspersky has a reported false positive report of the legit explorer.exe

http://forum.kaspersky.com/lofiversion/index.php/t55669.html

If you still have use of the pc, you can restore the explorer.exe from the Kaspersky backup:

http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=198984858 -Version 6

http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279413 - Version 7

If you have no Taskbar/Start Menu, use the method outlined here:

http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=55669&view=findpost&p=503423

This is supposed to have been addressed already in definitions updates....so make sure your definitions to Kaspersky are updated.

Explorer.exe is just the graphical user shell. Many applications will function without it.


----------



## wowfood (Dec 14, 2005)

... i'm such an idiot for not thinking the antivirus would have a backup, thanks for that info, now hopefully when i restart my PC i'll get my lovely GUI back (although it was kinda cool having to find the programs etc, its like a lazymans DOS... i hate dos)

Anyway thanks for the info once more.


----------



## Siphis (Dec 27, 2007)

ahhh, this happened to me....except my keyboard drivers were gone and i couldn't put them back because i couldn't access the admin account(needed a keyboard to log onto the admin account to install the keyboard), kinda retarded so i ended up reformatting it


----------



## Swiftblade (Feb 22, 2008)

BMR777 said:


> That's the weirdest thing I have ever heard of. I'm wondering how your PC is still functioning where you can use it. Did the AV delete it from C:\Windows or another directory. Anyway, if it is missing, you can download the file I attached, which contains a copy of a clean explorer.exe.
> 
> If you believe your system has been compromised by something you should also follow the 5 Steps to Remove Spyware link in my signature below.
> 
> BMR777


Hey, thanks so much for posting the explorer.exe file. You saved my life there.


----------



## Nedim (Mar 13, 2008)

damn it thx i was removed mine 2 accidently but now i got it back thx=)


----------



## magistr (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmm a lesson learned from all this could be develop a backup scheme. For example my backup runs 3 days a week using the windows backup utility in xp. You start with a full backup then follow it with incremental backups every other day or so. Also, make sure you backup your system state data. It backs up all the data to an external 750GB hard drive. It hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## Johnsteen (Apr 26, 2008)

I would like to thank you for the solution to my problem.

Don`t know what program deleted explorer.exe, but your clean file sorted me out:wave:


----------



## Chitown_5oulja (Jun 25, 2008)

tha same happened to me right now i did a scan with kaspersky antivirus n it deleted explorer.exe n i cant go to my task manager cuz i have some kind of a virus alert so if kaspersky har a backup how can i do tat...somebody plz help me it is my dadz computer he would kill me if he knows so il appriciate it so much


----------



## organicmutt (Nov 16, 2008)

My mom deleted her explorer.exe file with a squared and now i have to fix it, except i have no idea how. I got the clean explorer.exe file, used winzip to unzip it to c:\windows and then? i cant do anything, i try to run it all i get is some weird thing that says that shlwapi.dll is having problems or something, so i tried to dl that thing too, unzipped it to the same place as explorer, and still nothing. Basically i feel like throwing this crappy laptop out of the window... Any ideas?
something about entry point to SHcreatethreadreference is unfindable in the library shlwapi.dll . Soz its french on my moms laptop so that is an estimated translation. I so hate computers...


----------



## dwoodruff (Dec 18, 2008)

thank you so much for posting this link it saved me from a new and complete OS installation
i have windows xp sp3 and i somehow deleted my explorer.exe while trying to install a patched uxtheme.dll
i was also lucky enough to have 7-zip which i used as a substitute explorer to extract and copy the new explorer.exe file
i used taskmanager (ctrl+alt+dlt) to run the 7zfm.exe
directed myself to the new explorer.exe
extracted it and copied to C:\WINDOWS
after that i went back to taskmanager and File>New Task(Run...)
and in the dialog box typed "explorer.exe"
and done
my taskbar is back along with my desktop icons
i cant thank you enough
i hope someone else can find this useful



BMR777 said:


> That's the weirdest thing I have ever heard of. I'm wondering how your PC is still functioning where you can use it. Did the AV delete it from C:\Windows or another directory. Anyway, if it is missing, you can download the file I attached, which contains a copy of a clean explorer.exe.
> 
> If you believe your system has been compromised by something you should also follow the 5 Steps to Remove Spyware link in my signature below.
> 
> BMR777


----------



## Wessa (Feb 4, 2009)

I've had the same problem 
The reason for this is because Kaspersky would have found a virus hiding inside your explorer 
if you didnt want to delete your explorer you should have Quarentined ALWAYS quarentine NEVER delete


----------



## Jeffster29 (Mar 24, 2009)

BMR777...thanks for the explorer.exe file..it helped me a lot.. i erased the exprer on purpose cause i thought that i can remove the internet explorer because i think that the IE is the culprit of allowing virus on my computer without me even knowing it.. the virus was not yet gone but the problem with the explorer was done. thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

use AVAST- free to individuals and Firefox, IE is full of issues


----------



## inderdeep10 (Apr 11, 2009)

BMR777 said:


> That's the weirdest thing I have ever heard of. I'm wondering how your PC is still functioning where you can use it. Did the AV delete it from C:\Windows or another directory. Anyway, if it is missing, you can download the file I attached, which contains a copy of a clean explorer.exe.
> 
> If you believe your system has been compromised by something you should also follow the 5 Steps to Remove Spyware link in my signature below.
> 
> BMR777


Thanks i had the same problem and this helped me out... my explorer.exe is back!!


----------



## gswong (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh my .. i have this problem with my vista business SP 1 ...
I downloaded the file and paste to my window folder... 
but it can't solve the problem .. help >< ..:4-dontkno

anyone have a solution for this ? .. = ) thx alot .. 

currently i am using taskmng to open all the application lolzz


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

gswong said:


> Oh my .. i have this problem with my vista business SP 1 ...
> I downloaded the file and paste to my window folder...
> but it can't solve the problem .. help >< ..:4-dontkno
> 
> ...


Hello,

You may want to start a new thread on this. It may help you get more respnses. Make sure that you post in the Vista forum.


----------



## gswong (Apr 17, 2009)

Ooo thx for ur advise..as i am quite new here .. lolzz... 
got trouble only come here =p .. ...


----------



## nufc mad1 (May 1, 2009)

*Thankyou so much!!!!!!!!!!!*



BMR777 said:


> That's the weirdest thing I have ever heard of. I'm wondering how your PC is still functioning where you can use it. Did the AV delete it from C:\Windows or another directory. Anyway, if it is missing, you can download the file I attached, which contains a copy of a clean explorer.exe.
> 
> If you believe your system has been compromised by something you should also follow the 5 Steps to Remove Spyware link in my signature below.
> 
> BMR777


thanks mate you really helped me i can believe it.. i have to retype the whole thing because the page refreshed........

Umm anyway this is how it started i had a trojan called 'alureon' and i could not get rid of it, it came coming back , avg 8.5 musnt have been able to kill it either ( i ran mrt.exe (malicous removal tool) which is built into windows. so i had to do a clean install and i install wlan drivers , sound drivers, and avg 8.5 .. again - the clean install before this only lasted 14- days :ukliam2: vista never got all of these viruses and trojans... anyway i started browsing and avg kept saying it found win32 viruses (whatever that means ) then it finished a scan (might have been another program) and it asked me to restart and this is how i had no start bar. must have deleted explorer.exe or something...

I was going to do a clean install yet AGAIN!! but I was determined to get this fixed and i cam across this post (2nd time) i left it the first time because i was in a rush and didnt have time to sign up to download it . me and my mam share this laptop and she neeeded to use the internet urgently. 



ANYWAYS (getting of subject lmao):tongue::tongue::3crackup:

I just want to say how much of a help you have been and i would give u a can of (whatever you drink lol)​


----------



## NicoMan (Jun 5, 2009)

BMR777 said:


> That's the weirdest thing I have ever heard of. I'm wondering how your PC is still functioning where you can use it. Did the AV delete it from C:\Windows or another directory. Anyway, if it is missing, you can download the file I attached, which contains a copy of a clean explorer.exe.
> 
> If you believe your system has been compromised by something you should also follow the 5 Steps to Remove Spyware link in my signature below.
> 
> BMR777


Thx, it worked for me! =) I had the same problem, antivirus program deleted my explorer file. thx again !!


----------



## justneed (Jul 27, 2009)

ya hi i found this from google but um see i was messin around on utube and somhow my explorer.exe went poof i thought ok it crashed ill reopen but its not on my comp anymore i mean literaly nowere on my comp sooo i downloaded that explorer.exe from the zipfile about 3 post from the origional and im not sure it will work i put it in public for now im running a virus scan with norton anti virus but when thats done im gana get on the admin and put it back in the proper folder im hoping that it will fix this cuz im 15 and dont feel like diein cuz i somhow fked up the family comp=\ then again im the only 1 that uses it everyone else has a laptop but my dad uses it more offen than his laptop but ya i realy need a fix to this =\ plz help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thread closed.


----------

